# Water based finishes ?



## Anonymous (19 Dec 2002)

I am shortly going to be setting up a new business making wooden toys and I want to use water based finishes which are safe for kids. Can anyone recommend a good on or off line UK supplier of water based finishes ?

Thanks.


----------



## Charley (19 Dec 2002)

Hi ChazR - Welcome to the forums (santa) 

There was a recent thread about this subject, you can find it here

Hope it helps...


----------



## Anonymous (19 Dec 2002)

It does indeed. Cheers. Nice Forum you've got here, even nicer to actually get an answer to a question. Have a beer on me


----------



## Charley (19 Dec 2002)

Great


----------



## Anonymous (20 Dec 2002)

Good luck in your new venture  

Wish I had the time to set up my own business, but work gets in the way :wink: 

What sort of toys are you planning on making??


----------



## Anonymous (20 Dec 2002)

(Updated) Well this is a whole new world for me, I've been a landscape gardener for 17 years then went into building/repairing computers but finally decided on doing something a little more creative and set up a new business. It is in its early stages, making toys and other projects to get used to working with wood but I'm getting there now


----------



## Anonymous (8 Feb 2003)

Hi

I was just surfing around. I have been French Polishing for 16 years, my Grand and Great Grandfathers were polishers.

Waterbourne finishes usually contain little organic solvents and some are made from around 80% arable crops so are very environmentally friendly and safe in application.

The chemical composition of the cured finish however may not necessarily be safe for use on childrens toys as the finish will contain polymerising agents, some of which are harmful.

Look for the relevant British Standard, there is one for safe finishes. Probably the easiest finish to apply and the one I know for sure is British Standard rated for food safetly is OS Oil finish. Pure Shellac finishes are also safe (shellac's main use is to coat fruit and vegtables to make them look more attractive (chocolates and smarties too) and to coat pills for ease of swallowing. You better check that British Standard Institution and other relevant bodies approve of this.

All finishes are not harmful unless ingested. When going for a high build (thick) finish a horrible acid catalysed melamine finish which will knock you out unless you wear goggles and a respirator when you apply it may be the most safe when fully cured as it is so durable it is the least likely to flake off.

Most of the bespoke furniture and toy makers I know use oil finishes as they are safe and easy to apply, they are also very cheap as a little goes a long way.

Hope this helps

Toby Newell


----------



## Anonymous (8 Feb 2003)

ChazR

Have you ever made a Christmas Pyramid? I've got some plans and intend to have a bash at making some in the very near future.


Toby

I hope you remember to bookmark this forum and visit us frequently. The two postings you've made today rank amongst the most illuminating I've ever encountered.

Yours

Gill


----------



## Anonymous (8 Feb 2003)

I can't say I've tried that yet *Gill* but it sounds interesting  

Thanks for the info *Toby* :wink:


----------



## RoyS (15 Apr 2003)

I realise this is months after the original request, but I am new to the site and hope this information will be useful.

Kevin Ley, who writes frequently in Furniture & Cabinet-making and who seems to be a Good Thing, often uses water -based finishes on his furniture.
He recommends Barfords 'AquaCote'. Barfords' current advert. claims this is non-toxic so may be OK for toys.

Barfords can be found at www.aquacote.co.uk or on 01277-622050 - they have a free brochure available.

Hope this helps - RoyS


----------

